# Paph. parishii



## eggshells (May 29, 2014)

I love the colours on this species. I'm a sucker for the species with twisted petals. 




Paph. parishii by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. parishii by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. parishii by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Camellkc (May 29, 2014)

Stunning flowers with exotic color and shape. I also love the wide dorsal and the presentation of flowers. I think you also love the queen of paph very much and own lots of good clones, right?


----------



## eggshells (May 29, 2014)

Camellkc said:


> Stunning flowers with exotic color and shape. I also love the wide dorsal and the presentation of flowers. I think you also love the queen of paph very much and own lots of good clones, right?



If you are referring to Paph sanderianum then yes I do like it and no I don't have a lot. Just one! Too pricey! LoL


----------



## Daniel Herrera (May 29, 2014)

WOW! That is a very nice and colorful one!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 29, 2014)

Single fan? Nice.


----------



## Justin (May 29, 2014)

Nice one!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 29, 2014)

thats very nice. I love the twist too.


----------



## John M (May 29, 2014)

REALLY nice! Mine is in spike now. I can't wait to see the flowers again!


----------



## Carkin (May 29, 2014)

Wow! That is gorgeous!!! I didn't know I needed one until now


----------



## theorchidzone (May 29, 2014)

Agreed. This one is quite awesome.


----------



## chrismende (May 29, 2014)

I hope mine begin to spike soon! I have three that have made it through their first year with me doldrums. I must go peek into their dear selves!
Your plant is stunning! Where is it from?


----------



## tenman (May 29, 2014)

Great color!


----------



## Camellkc (May 30, 2014)

eggshells said:


> If you are referring to Paph sanderianum then yes I do like it and no I don't have a lot. Just one! Too pricey! LoL



It seems sanderianum is pricey world round. Don't know the reasons but I have heard of most of the plants owned by growers are wild collected or divisions from those wild collected and few from seedlings. Is it one of the hardest clones among multiflorals?


----------



## Stone (May 30, 2014)

OOOOHHH yes :drool:


----------



## Justin (May 30, 2014)

Camellkc said:


> It seems sanderianum is pricey world round. Don't know the reasons but I have heard of most of the plants owned by growers are wild collected or divisions from those wild collected and few from seedlings. Is it one of the hardest clones among multiflorals?



Prices in the US have come down a little but it is still expensive. Most in the US are also seed raised. I find sanderianum to be rather easy to grow.


----------



## Camellkc (May 30, 2014)

Justin said:


> Prices in the US have come down a little but it is still expensive. Most in the US are also seed raised. I find sanderianum to be rather easy to grow.



Thank you for your comments. I have exchanged view with Taiwai growers some times ago that some large proportion of sanderianum clones there are originally wild-collected, but has already adapted the local environment by growing some years. They said that sanderianum is hardy clone because of slow growing and very high environment requirements so as the price did not ran down so much in the past decade. I have also been told a sanderianum may requires almost 10 years to reach blooming size from seedlings.

Actually, I do love sanderianum's long twist petals (I have seen a clone with over 1 meter's twist petal that makes me mad!!!) but due to my limitations of my growing area and its price, I dare not to try.


----------



## kellyincville (May 30, 2014)

Beautiful parishii!


----------



## Justin (May 30, 2014)

wish i had been able to grow my parishii better, but it languished for years so i eventually threw it out. will have to try again maybe with a strong seedling.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 30, 2014)

Really beautiful!


----------



## Trithor (May 30, 2014)

This has to be one of the most underrated multiflorals. It is a stunner in all aspects, simply WOW!


----------



## emydura (May 30, 2014)

That is a stunning parishii. Great colour and nice twisty petals. Excellent photography as well.


----------



## Spaph (May 30, 2014)

emydura said:


> That is a stunning parishii. Great colour and nice twisty petals. Excellent photography as well.



Well said! :clap:


----------



## Rick (May 30, 2014)

Beauty:clap:

What is the leaf span of this plant?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 30, 2014)

that's a very nice one. You are lucky!


----------



## eggshells (May 30, 2014)

Thank you everybody! It's about 14" leaf span.


----------



## nathalie (May 31, 2014)

Nice one !


----------



## AdamD (May 31, 2014)

Simply gorgeous. Do you give this plant any special treatment?


----------



## eggshells (May 31, 2014)

AdamD said:


> Simply gorgeous. Do you give this plant any special treatment?



Hi, not really. but I guess if I can make recommendation. Put some crocking at the bottom of the pot. Like peanuts or broken clay pots to ensure good drainage.


----------



## Lmpgs (May 31, 2014)

Excellent, gorgeous!! Love it!!


----------



## eggshells (Jun 5, 2014)

*Update...*

4 flowers are now open!




Paph. parishii by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2014)

:smitten:


----------



## Trithor (Jun 5, 2014)

Quite a show! Superb.


----------



## kellyincville (Jun 6, 2014)

I can never get tired of looking at these photos. That's a special plant!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stone (Jun 6, 2014)

eggshells said:


> 4 flowers are now open!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's probably worth selfing this one?


----------



## eggshells (Jun 7, 2014)

Stone said:


> It's probably worth selfing this one?



I like the twist on this clone. I might save some pollen and put it on the big one.


----------



## atlantis (Jun 7, 2014)

As I told you when I first saw the pics, that parishii looks stunning. Petals are specially well coloured IMO.
Good decission to keep the bottom well drained. I think their roots are specially prone to rot if they are kept too wet.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes, self it. It's excellent.


----------



## annab (Jun 10, 2014)

speechless,mine doing a step ahead and one back ,It's very hard for me grow this kind of paph's.(anyway when popow send It to me It's was without roots with dehydrated leaves , Isn,t a good start ).
your is amazing,Anna


----------



## fibre (Jun 11, 2014)

Anna, give it high humidity in the air, not so much water in the pot, only a very little amount of light and a strong rest in winter.


----------

